# XTension XGorge



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

lame names, but SMT would probably not endorse...it's not got AZONIC on it....looks exactly like the samurai....i'm interested...

but i'm assuming these aren't for sale in the US either?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> lame names, but SMT would probably not endorse...it's not got AZONIC on it....looks exactly like the samurai....i'm interested...
> 
> but i'm assuming these aren't for sale in the US either?


look... look .....................it is the Saber....actually really good bikes...even without the Azonic label glued onto them


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm guessing it's not for sale in the U.S., or at least directly by dealers due to how it has the pivot on the chainstay ala FSR.

Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'm guessing it's not for sale in the U.S., or at least directly by dealers due to how it has the pivot on the chainstay ala FSR.
> 
> Looks pretty cool though.


naw.....Elsworth takes an FSR patent and then patents angles outside of the bike.....then threatens to sue everyone....Azonic, paid the FSR roylalties but didn't want to pay Elsworth, so they stopped ordering those bikes


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i would ride it, looks nice


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

ly


SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> look... look .....................it is the Saber....actually really good bikes...even without the Azonic label glued onto them


Actually the Saber is now called the Xplorer. This beasty here has 200mm of travel.

How'd your XC ride go yesterday???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> ly
> 
> Actually the Saber is now called the Xplorer. This beasty here has 200mm of travel.
> 
> How'd your XC ride go yesterday???


1hr and 40 minutes up............10 minutes down.....way fun...especially when we meet these XC'ers at top and then we waited for them at the bottom....XC'er says I was going to try and keep up but I lost you.....on the first turn


----------



## chrischin79 (May 15, 2006)

Ive got a Xtension Xgorge Build Up BTW! 
heres some pixs
































https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b281/chris_chin/mybike/IMG_2609.jpg


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

chrischin79 said:


> Ive got a Xtension Xgorge Build Up BTW!
> heres some pixs


The way rocker sits in relationship to the shock is not healthy. Almost seems like the shock is lunch longer than it has to be.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> The way rocker sits in relationship to the shock is not healthy. Almost seems like the shock is lunch longer than it has to be.


nice bike


----------



## chrischin79 (May 15, 2006)

Lucky13 said:


> The way rocker sits in relationship to the shock is not healthy. Almost seems like the shock is lunch longer than it has to be.


sorry i dont get you, you are refering to the front shocks or the rear shocks? which way is not healthy? btw the seating height can be adjusted anytime, cos i got the gravity stopper seat post...just a click of a button, down my seat position goes!


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

chrischin79 said:


> sorry i dont get you, you are refering to the front shocks or the rear shocks? which way is not healthy? btw the seating height can be adjusted anytime, cos i got the gravity stopper seat post...just a click of a button, down my seat position goes!


hes talking about the angle of the rocker and rear shock


----------



## chrischin79 (May 15, 2006)

themarsvolta55 said:


> hes talking about the angle of the rocker and rear shock


what do you reco? im 62kg, 5"12feet....any reco on the geomatric no. im more of a trial and freerider here in Malaysia


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> The way rocker sits in relationship to the shock is not healthy. Almost seems like the shock is lunch longer than it has to be.


You are right, it looks just like a Saber with the 7.5 i2i shock replaced with something longer to give more travel, the rocker looks like it is about the same size and mounted at the same position on the seat tube.


----------



## chrischin79 (May 15, 2006)

jp3d said:


> You are right, it looks just like a Saber with the 7.5 i2i shock replaced with something longer to give more travel, the rocker looks like it is about the same size and mounted at the same position on the seat tube.


hey guys its really interesting what you guys are saying! Im also finding some difficulty turning this babe! some how the moves sometimes dont seem right! can you guys care to explain to me your comments? should the rocker have what it is suppose to be? should there be some adjustments? boys...probably this is why, ive been thinking soo hard all this time for buying part by parts....so hard to match everything! everything needs to be some test and trail moment....lots of money spend and lots time wasted! please help!


----------



## jzt (Apr 20, 2004)

chris,

what they're saying is that the xgorge looks like its just an xplore with a longer shock. Also, the front triangle seems a bit beefier than the xplore. who cares, if it rides great.


----------



## chrischin79 (May 15, 2006)

jzt said:


> chris,
> 
> what they're saying is that the xgorge looks like its just an xplore with a longer shock. Also, the front triangle seems a bit beefier than the xplore. who cares, if it rides great.


Thanks bro.....


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Maybe a strong rising rate?*



chrischin79 said:


> hey guys its really interesting what you guys are saying! Im also finding some difficulty turning this babe! some how the moves sometimes dont seem right! can you guys care to explain to me your comments? should the rocker have what it is suppose to be? should there be some adjustments? boys...probably this is why, ive been thinking soo hard all this time for buying part by parts....so hard to match everything! everything needs to be some test and trail moment....lots of money spend and lots time wasted! please help!


On that long shock and rocker angle, wouldn't that cause a very strong rising rate? Perhaps it would make it hard to tune properly. I'm no engineer, just making a general observation. Wouldn't that setup make for a possible harsh action? On the other hand, if the shock was designed to work with this angle, it seems it would be fine...but you'd kinda doubt that this company ordered a specially valved shock for their application.


----------



## chrischin79 (May 15, 2006)

TNC said:


> On that long shock and rocker angle, wouldn't that cause a very strong rising rate? Perhaps it would make it hard to tune properly. I'm no engineer, just making a general observation. Wouldn't that setup make for a possible harsh action? On the other hand, if the shock was designed to work with this angle, it seems it would be fine...but you'd kinda doubt that this company ordered a specially valved shock for their application.


The company you are talking about is Azonic, and i believe its well known in the industry. For info: Azonic branded this bike under their name in America, in which the company Xtension is the builder for the bike. only that in Asia, instate of using Azonic's name, they made the bike and branded under their own label (Xtension). The pix is the one that you have been talking about is this one Azonic Samurai









compared to this


----------

